# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Вопросы и предложения >  Можно ли жить в Москвовском Храме Кришны и как он работает?

## Анастасия О

Можно ли жить в Москвовском Храме Кришны и как он работает? По каким дням? Всем ли открыт туда вход? Со скольки и до скольки? Позвонить и узнать нет возможности, по-этому спрашиваю на форуме.

----------


## Dravida das

Живут в храме только те кто совершают там служение. 

Храм открыт с 4:20 часов утра и до 22 вечера каждый день. Вход открыт для всех.

вот тут более подробное расписание

http://www.krishna.ru/lectures-in-moscow.html

----------


## Vishnu-bhakta

В расписании написано, что Храм открыт до 21 часа, а вы пишете, что до 22 вечера. Можно уточнить этот момент? И я так пониаю, что после Гаура Арати в 20.00 Божеств уже нельзя увидеть, т. к. алтарь закрывается?

----------


## Анастасия О

благодарю!

----------


## vijitatma das

> В расписании написано, что Храм открыт до 21 часа, а вы пишете, что до 22 вечера.


После 21-го часа храм открыт, но делать там уже абсолютно нечего. В это время служители расходятся по домам.




> И я так пониаю, что после Гаура Арати в 20.00 Божеств уже нельзя увидеть, т. к. алтарь закрывается?


Верно.

----------

